# Bluetooth Issues



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

I have seen that the Charge has major Bluetooth problems. I now know it first hand. I can get it to connect to the radio in my truck and it works great for a little while then it just drops the connection. I then have to un pair the two and go through the entire pairing process again. I was told it was worse with the Gingerbread leak so I went back to EE4 but I have the same problem. I am using the EP3HA modem does that have any effect on Bluetooth? Should I go back to EP1W modem?


----------



## manicnerd (Sep 29, 2011)

I had the very same issues with the fascinate. Turned out to be that I flashed something wrong and the fix was to flash a stock rom along with a pit file. I'd suggest using odin to flash EE4 along with the charge.pit file (might work with later versions but I remember reading that the partitions might have changed....EE4 is known to work...EP1W might also be known too but not by me) then test it out. If there are still issues, go to the Verizon store and complain. I use bluetooth every day (60 mile drive to work and 60 miles home...everyday.) and it works fine with my hands free system (2010 jetta tdi)


----------



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

So you are using yours totally stock?


----------



## manicnerd (Sep 29, 2011)

Not now. I'm current running infinity. I was just saying you should try starting over from the beginning (by including the pit file too) and take baby steps to see where things go wrong. If you revert back to stock and it doesn't work, complain to Verizon (or whenever you got the phone).


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

Just stop the bt phone book service. I can't remember the full name, the wife has the charge, but its bluetoothpbab or similar. If you restart the phone or shut off the bt you will have to stop it again.


----------



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Na manI tried that. I even froze the bluetooth share app so it won't even start up and it still loses connection after a few minutes. My wifes T-Bolt links right up to the same radio and just buzzs right along. Pisses me off that this phone was suppose to be a flagship and now they can't even get the freaking bluetooth to work, what a joke. Never again Samsung!


----------



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Took the phone back to 100% stock and it works like a champ even with the bluetooth share running. Going to try a debloated EE4 and see what I get.

*Edit* Loaded imnuts PBJT kernal with voodoo and still the bluetooth is working. I'm going to load imnuts debloated EE4 and I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## vols fan (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok after fighting with this phone most of the day I think I figured it out. I froze both OPP and Bluetooth Share. It seems to have done the trick for me.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

vols fan said:


> Ok after fighting with this phone most of the day I think I figured it out. I froze both OPP and Bluetooth Share. It seems to have done the trick for me.


Froze what? and how?


----------

